# Liming



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good brief read on liming.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2015/01/choosing-correct-liming-material/


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

This article briefly mentions particle size of lime. A limestone with a CCE of 100% can be very poor limestone if the particle size is too large to react effectively in an acid soil. Author should have mentioned and discussed Effective Calcium Carbonate Equivalence (ECCE). ECCE provides the true reactivity of a limestone.

For example, a limestone can have a CCE of 100% meaning that 100% of this material will dissolve in 10% hydrochloric acid, but any particles of this limestone that are > 8 mesh are worthless for reacting in an acid soil. Any particles passing an 8 mesh screen but remaining on a 20 mesh screen are only 20% effective in neutralizing soil acids. Limestone particles passing a 20 mesh screen but remain on a 60 mesh screen are 60% effective for neutralizing soil acidity, and particle passing a 60 mesh screen are considered to be 100% effective for neutralizing soil acidity.

Compare this to a limestone having a CCE of 100% wherein all particle pass a 60 mesh screen and that limestone will be 100% effective in neutralizing soil acidity. So, instead of considering only CCE of a limestone, one must include the evaluation of particle size, and instead of asking the dealer what is the CCE of a limestone, ask the dealer what is the ECCE of the limestone. Shop around until you can find a dealer who will provide the highest ECCE limestone and go with that material to get the best reacting limestone.

I consider the three limestone materials pictured in that article as poor quality limestone because of the large particle size.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

I agree on the particle size VHABY, even my grandchildren would be seeing effectiveness from lime that size as long as it would take to break down.


----------



## ResidualManager (Jan 27, 2015)

I agree somewhat with the article. However, I deal in residual waste from Biomass plants in the Northeast and the article doesn't speak about how quickly each liming agent reacts with their soil. Wood ash reacts almost instantly where others can take almost 6-8 months to start to react. Also wood ash has many other beneficial properties like K. Problem is it dusty and a pain to spread, but very cost effective.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

> Any particles passing an 8 mesh screen but remaining on a 20 mesh screen are only 20% effective in neutralizing soil acids. Limestone particles passing a 20 mesh screen but remain on a 60 mesh screen are 60% effective for neutralizing soil acidity, and particle passing a 60 mesh screen are considered to be 100% effective for neutralizing soil acidity.


So for us undeucated types just how big are these particles compared to some real world items that we can relate too..


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

60 mesh is basically talcum powder or there about.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Many rulers for measuring come with inches and centimeters. A centimeter is 10 millimeters. Given that information, an 8-mesh screen (sieve) has eight wires per linear inch and the openings between the wires are 2.36 millimeters. A 20-mesh sieve has openings that are 0.85 millimeters. A 60-mesh sieve has openings that are 0.25 millimeters.

Limestone particle size is determined by weighing a specific amount of oven dried limestone such as 100 grams (0.22 pounds). Using a stack of oven-dried and individually pre-weighed sieves containing 8, 20, and 60 mesh, the 100 grams of limestone is placed on the top 8 mesh screen and then gently washed through each screen. The screens with the contents on them are oven dried and re-weighed to determine the amounts of limestone remaining on each screen. The initial screen weight is subtracted from weight of the screen plus limestone remaining on it to determine the number of grams of limestone remaining on each screen. The grams of limestone remaining on each screen is the percentage because we started with 100 grams.

The amount of limestone that passed through the 60-mesh sieve does not need to be weighed as it is the difference between the grams of limestone remaining on the 8, 20, and 60-mesh sieves and 100.

In SE OK, limestone quarries at Hugo and Idabell produce rather coarse limestone. There is a limestone quarry just north of Tishomingo that produces a fine, high ECCE limestone. Sorry, but I can't recall the name of the community or company.


----------

